# Hydro X Series XD5 RGB-Pumpen-/Tank-Kombination Led stecker abgerissen



## Vodaxx (21. Februar 2020)

Hey leute 

Ich bräuchte dringent eure Hilfe.

Und zwar ist mir leider der Led stecker der Pumpe amgebrochen. und nun hatte ich überlegt ob ich nicht eventuell einen 5 V Rgb 3 pin stecker anlöte.
Ich habe es auch schon getan aber nun ist das Problem wie folgt.

Die Pumpe und der kühlkopf der Cpu leuchten in voller pracht.
Nach ca 1 bis 2 stunden wird die helligkeit der Leds immer schwächer bis dann der Cpu kühler ausgeht. und die Pumpe nur noch vor sich hin dimmert.

Ist der Rgb anschluss den ein 5 V ?
Oder ein 12 Volt ? 
und funktioniert das den auf dauer so wie ich das möchte ?

Ps Ich hatte nie den commander Pro hub da ich diesen nur für die Pumpe genutzt hätte deshalb hatte ich mir ein kabel gekauft das dann mit isolierband zusammen gehalten wurde da hat es dann auch die ganze zeit gefunzt.

Ich hoffe ich hab es verständlich erklärt. 


einen schönen abend euch noch


----------

